# Aqua Driving Range



## aquaman (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not much of a serious golfer and I enjoy playing 18 holes every once in a great while. When on vacation I hit some balls at an aqua range and I had a blast. I have a 3 acre pond on a main highway and I have been thinking of opening up an aqua range myself.
I have a question to all you serious golfers. Would you hit floating golf balls at an aqua range? or would you be afraid it would throw off your game. Most floating golf balls are hard to tell the difference compared to regulation size due to technology. 
An aqua range consists of hitting balls into the water. Aiming for targets. Having the challenge to make a hole in one on a floating island. What do you guys think of an aqua range. Would you drive balls on it? Rec golfers would you?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hit balls into a lake range at a beautiful course up in Merritt Island, Florida a few weeks ago. The lake is spring fed and that tends to push the floating balls to one corner where the staff find it very simple to use a net and pick them up at the end of every day.

Sometimes on a regular range, depending on the angle of the sun and with my poor eyesight, I can't see the ball land, so sometimes I don't know where it's gone. On the other hand, I almost always saw the splash. I rather liked the idea.

The floating balls didn't feel differently to me, but they didn't seem to go as far as regular balls, so I guess you would have to adjust the targets so a 150 yard marker might be a shorter distance, just to keep things in perspective.


----------

